# Oxygen Saturation Level



## Hooked (4/12/19)

Oxygen saturation is the level of oxygen present in the blood. I had mine checked today and it's 99%. 

If vaping had a negative effect on lung function, as some critics have said, it would most definitely not be 99%, as I've been vaping for over 3 years already.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Schnappie (5/12/19)

Hooked said:


> Oxygen saturation is the level of oxygen present in the blood. I had mine checked today and it's 99%.
> 
> If vaping had a negative effect on lung function, as some critics have said, it would most definitely not be 99%, as I've been vaping for over 3 years already.


Every year I have to go for a medical and a physical. I am one of those rare folk that went from being a non smoker to being a 3mg vaper. Since I started vaping weirdly my lung function has improved where you blow as hard as you can into that device of theirs...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/19)

I have asthma. When i smoked mine was hardly ever over 85. Its now a constant 96

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (5/12/19)

Schnappie said:


> Every year I have to go for a medical and a physical. I am one of those rare folk that went from being a non smoker to being a 3mg vaper. Since I started vaping weirdly my lung function has improved where you blow as hard as you can into that device of theirs...



LOL @Schnappie it must be all the inhaling that you're doing!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/19)

Schnappie said:


> Every year I have to go for a medical and a physical. I am one of those rare folk that went from being a non smoker to being a 3mg vaper. Since I started vaping weirdly my lung function has improved where you blow as hard as you can into that device of theirs...


So basically you're great at blow jobs?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------

